# Beware the Attack of the Killer Daffodil



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No - *this is not a poke at our member Daffodil* as it might appear, but I bet it grabbed your attention like it did mine! 8O

It's a headline on Page 16 of the October 30 issue of the Daily Wail . . . which (_for some unknown reason_) Mrs Zeb bought!!

It's about newly invented words that may be included in the Collins Dictionary, and the journalist is running a series of spoof entries. Could be fun to add a few of our own??

*Daffodile *- Large predatory aquatic reptile that lurks on riverbanks pretending to be a flower.

*Daftodil *- Artificial flower used in comedy routine.

*Dai Jones Index* - Daily index of prices on Welsh Stock Exchange

*Dentryst *- An agreement to meet at a certain place and time between a dentist and his lover.

*Disdane *- Contemptuous Scandinavian.

*Dorkmobile *- Holiday accommodation for geeks and nerds.

*Dunkarees *- All-in-one splashproof clothes worn by messy tea drinkers.

*Dullas *- Seventeenth series of a long running soap opera.

Come on Pippin - this is just up your street. :wink:

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In the same vein.

Attack - a small nail with a stutter
Carbuncle - your uncle's second favourite car
Butterfly - that annoying little fly that always turns up when you take the lid off the butter
Salt - keystrokes that slowly clog your computer
Toothpick - the option the dentist gives you when having crowns done
Flower - a very low note indeed


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I read that, however because I get shouted down for even mentioning its name ...........I refrained from posting :wink: 

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Banana - a second rate anana


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Not a devotee of I'm Sorry I Havn't A Clue are you erneboy?  

Caulkhead


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Gemmy a tool.....for removing your mail. :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Gemmy My liitle jewel :lol: I wont shout at anybody the more daffy ones the better


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That's exactly how my username was derived  :wink: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Go Fuku Cho - a street in the Japanese city of Nagoya, or was that in Fukuoka?

Real places in Japan to which I have been, sadly not with a camera about my person.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Archive: a home for Australian Neanderthals

G

Network : Only the "doesn't " is missing


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Soviet union, two Russians having a bonk


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Not a devotee of I'm Sorry I Havn't A Clue are you erneboy?
> 
> Caulkhead


Oh yes.

Vagrant - an unfocused outburst
Certainty - descriptive of Branson, specifically his hair


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Condom - getting one over on the Rogue Traders bloke
Twee - a gaudy tree
Anchovy - like an anchove


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Crap - third rate rap music
Sub woofer - the boat's dog
Paypal - pertaining to The Pape


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Shambells: designed for villages where a Sunday lie-in is preffered.

Pruse: The interval between programmes on a faulty DVD player.

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Russia - making her hurry up


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Index - a dex for indoor use
Replying - renewing the floor in your motorhome


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Insolent - fallen off Isle of Wight Ferry!

Avoidable - what bullfighters do!

Buccaneer - to pay too much for corn!

Dandelion - a fashionably dressed big cat!

Dilate - live long!

How much time have you got? :lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> caulkhead said:- How much time have you got? :lol:


Enough!

Some real beauties there. Hat off to you if they are original. :wink:

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Enough - the nuff that comes before fnuff


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

answering -finding ants in the cupboard of your motorhome :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

cupboard - the opposite of uncupboard


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Last one promise,
DAFFODIL --- A very silly herb :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Okay so i lied 
Antwerp---- A silly insect :lol: :lol: 

Manchester----- A male with bigger boobs then his wife :roll:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

daffodil - a silly Irish herb  

Caulkhead


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Daffodil--- a silly welsh herb boyo :wink:


----------

